# online scheduling



## jimmyrayl (Dec 8, 2006)

Is there a site where I can schedule programs from my computer. I am using tivo and yahoo now, but they don't seem to work very well


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You found them - TiVo Central Online on TiVo's site or Yahoo TV. I think AOL's TV listings support TiVo too.

I've only used TiVo's site, never had a problem.


----------



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

So you can be at work and tell your Tivo at home what you want to watch? How does that work?

TC


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Like this: http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/index.do


----------

